# Scale Campers- Worth producing?



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

4 years ago I wanted to add a beach camp scene to the garden layout along the pond and started looking for campers. That my friends was a mistake. Since I couldn't afford to mortgage the house for a 1/24 scale camper model, as usual, I set out to create my own. As time progressed, the pond grew and swallowed up the beach and the vagabonds have been moving all along the garden year round. I don't think I've ever taken them inside. 

   Given the radical expense of most of the available buildings and limited styles, I was wondering if you thought these were worth me producing and offering on my website. These guys were hand made from aluminum trophy plaque scraps and the Airstream was made from aluminum flashing using a Whiffle bat as a mould. I was thinking about around $25 for the basic average camper. There are no interiors or working parts yet, they're pretty much on the order of the old tin Japanese toys we grew up with. Your thoughts and opinions are greatly appreciated.

   I've tried uploading links and pics but the site closes each time I try so here are links to the campers i mentioned.

 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaneclara/4355136542/

 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaneclara/3615678940/

 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/shaneclara/4354391337/


----------



## PinDr (Jun 24, 2010)

I"m very interested. [email protected]


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Nice work. I don't need any, but they do look good. 

Bob C.


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm interested too!
[email protected]


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## shaneclara (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys, I appreciate the input. Think I'll build a few over the next couple of weeks and try it out. Anything else you can think of that might be useful ?


----------



## NW Jim (Jan 2, 2008)

Specifically, I'm looking for an Airstream snack stand with one of the long sides open, with an awning. I think others might like the same for their layout. Is this something you might consider [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

